# [SOLVED] Vizio vx32L HDTV 10a - sound, no picture



## stevewonders (Aug 2, 2010)

I was watching a movie recorded on the DVR, got called away and paused it and turned off the TV. When I got back and turned on the TV, I had sound but no picture. Where the picture should be is a shade different from the dark black of the inactive part of the screen. 
- Live TV has the same problem.
- Close caption subtitles display just fine in white text on the black background, so I get only audio and CC subtitles, which is strange.
- I can view recorded programs from the DVR by using the AV input option. That signal is daisy chained from the DVR through our VHS/DVD combo machine to the Vizio. This may convert the signal to analog, the quality of the image is degraded.
- It will display DVDs played on the VHS/DVD combo unit. 
- Menus from the DVR display normally – the DVR channel guide and the recorded programs list come through alright.
- When I click on the PIP button, the little window that pops up for the PIP display displays live video from the channel it is set for, but the big picture is still black. 
- My theory is that it can't display HD signals, but the PIP anomaly seems to negate that, or is the PIP image not HD? 
- It almost seems as if someone (or the cat) accidentally pressed some kind of a video mute or blackout button. Is there such a thing?
- I've checked the cables to see if I have a bad connection on the video plug, but there’s no problem there, and these other features would not be displaying if it were a cable problem. Video signal is reaching the TV from the DVR or it would not display the recording menus.


----------



## stevewonders (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Vizio vx32L HDTV 10a - sound, no picture*

I was able to find a number for Assurant Solutions, who are honoring the Circuit City in-home Protection Plans. A nice young lady in Costa Rica walked me through the basic questions, one of which was "Have you unplugged your cable box?" I had not, so I went the process of rebooting my TimeWarner HD DVR and... Voila, problem solved! Sorry for the very long problem post. My compliments to Assurant, they were very helpful.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Vizio vx32L HDTV 10a - sound, no picture*

Glad you got it fixed. Thanks for letting us know.

BG


----------

